# "The small population of Christians in Afghanistan has seemed to vanish -- almost overnight."



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 20, 2021)

Continue to pray for the vanishing church in Afghanistan



> ...Meanwhile, thousands of miles away, the Biden administration has already moved on. They're fighting abortion laws and ordering vaccine mandates -- not giving a single thought to the thousands of people they abandoned and left behind. Whatever time they do spend on Afghanistan is reserved for their victory propaganda, declaring the withdrawal a huge success. Tell that to Jaiuddin and the other Christians huddled in Kabul, wondering if this night will be their last.
> 
> He is not afraid to die. Like many there, he is more afraid the world will forget them. Pray for us, he asked. "We are praying... that the Lord would put his angels around our house for our protection and safety." God has a plan, another Christian leader in hiding insisted. "He knows what's best for His children in Afghanistan." "The church has been united. Fear is the biggest thing. If leaders are afraid, the people in the church will be afraid. People are struggling to trust their own God. Through this hardship, the church will grow. But there will also be an exodus of Christians from Afghanistan," he predicts.












Deep in Hiding, Afghan Christians Cling to Faith


They take turns staying awake, praying and walking the floor while others sleep -- blissfully unaware, at least for a few




www.frc.org

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Praying 7


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Sep 20, 2021)

The weight of this is almost too much to bear.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Susan777 (Sep 20, 2021)

When the 13 marines were killed at the airport Biden wanted to look tough so he ordered a drone strike killing 10 Afghan allies including their little ones. I’m so weary of the evil in this world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Sep 20, 2021)

Susan777 said:


> When the 13 marines were killed at the airport Biden wanted to look tough so he ordered a drone strike killing 10 Afghan allies including their little ones. I’m so weary of the evil in this world.


I saw this too, the people the Biden regime killed were those helping others escape. It could be we are talking about two separate events though.


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 20, 2021)

What's sad is that even Muslims are under attack because the "law" enforced by the Taliban is quite different from traditional Afghanistan customs. Dress has been charged for women and singing and dancing are forbidden. Being known for doing these things in the past can get you beaten or killed now. Christian women can be identified at a glance.


----------

